# 80 pound pup.



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

My dogs is almost 7 months in 2 weeks and he weighs 80 pounds he is not obese at all just huge bones. Is he going to get much bigger? I am not overfeeding.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

If you can post photos of your pup from the side and from above so we can see the waist, that will be very helpful for the people in this forum.


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

I will post more tonight.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

He looks great from that picture. handsome handsome handsome... YES he is going to get bigger 4 shooow !!!!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Pics from directly above and squarely from the side would show more. Does he have a clearly defined waist from above, and a well-defined tuck seen from the side? Can you feel his ribs easily, but not see any but the 1st one’s outline?

Someone recently posted a great info sheet on good body condition in another thread, I’d look at that, too.


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

Here it is 80 pounds at 6 months.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

Malibu said:


> He looks great from that picture. handsome handsome handsome... YES he is going to get bigger 4 shooow !!!!


How much bigger?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a friend who has a male WGSL GSD that looks very similar to your dog. He was also about 80# at 6 months. Last time I saw him he was just over a year, and he was around 115#. I haven't seen him in awhile, but I would assume he's filled out some since then...

You're going to have a very large, and very handsome, dog I think!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

He most certainly does not look too heavy! Looks like what you’d expect of a healthy dog at that age. Enjoy him, they grow up fast.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Doesn't look heavy at all. To be honest, he looks a TAD skinny to me. THAT BEING SAID... He's still so young and will definitely hit one or two growth spurts ahead. Mine was 45lb at 6 months, he's now 88lb, that's like, your pup's size. At 80lb 6 months, if he's not slowing down anytime soon, yeah you got a big boy there. Def going to be 100lb +.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*80 pounds*

I think your cutiepie will get bigger in weight. My pup just turned 9 months old and he iswell over 80 pounds (he was around 80 when he was 6 months old) but notfat in any way but he is a male. What was your pup’s parent like?


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*name*



McGloomy said:


> If you can post photos of your pup from the side and from above so we can see the waist, that will be very helpful for the people in this forum.


 I love your McGloomy name


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogs grow at different rates. You dog's growth may slow down. He will gain more but how much can't really be determined. Mine hit 64# at 6 months and stayed there for several months. Between 6 mth-2 years, he gained another 6#. He's now 82# fully matured. 

One of his brother didn't slow down until 11 months. Not sure what he weighs but he is not fully mature and he's bigger than mine right now. 

It all just depends on his genetics. Keep him lean. It will be whatever it will be.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Thnx dojoson41!!


----------

